# Cervix length at 20 weeks



## Becka79

Hi all,

So my OB told me at my 14 week scan that my cervix was 'nice and long' and I didnt give it any further thought.

At my 20 week 2 day checkup I asked about the length again as I was curious and it was 2.7cm. He then said he'd see me in 5 weeks for a checkup.

The normal length for cervix at 20 weeks is around 4-4.5cm so I'm concerned! This is my first pregnancy which took a few years to become a reality and I don't like reading that you're at risk of IC if you've had a previous second trimester loss! Like its just 'wait and hope for the best' with the first one.

Not sure if anyone can shed any light but thought I'd see if anyone is going through the same or has in the past? 

Thanks x


----------



## RaspberryK

Hi! Mine looked good at 16 and 20 weeks which my consultant said can mean nothing, had shortened by 1cm at j23/24 weeks which is apparently the crucial point for ic. Not only that but I was also dilating so I was put on progesterone pessaries. 
They don't just look at length but other factors such as being effaced, dilated, soft etc. 
The thing is by this point it was too late for cerclage - but you wouldn't want to get it done if it wasn't needed. 
I've had steroid injections this week in case of early delivery. 
Xx


----------



## Becka79

Hi Raspberry,

Had you had a preterm baby previously? Was your 23/24 week check a routine appointment or did you go in because you felt something wasnt right?

Hope all goes well for you and your bub! Xx


----------



## RaspberryK

I had a post term baby but treatment on my cervix 18 months ago which prompted the checks.
Xx


----------



## summer2011

Mine measured just under 2.5 at 17 weeks probably due to a cone biopsy 8 yrs ago. My doc also prescribed progesterone sups and an off work note. Have another scan at 18 weeks to check on it. Maybe ask your doc if you could get a follow up scan sooner and ask about progesterone? A short cervix doesn't mean preterm birth for certain, but there may be an increased risk (10-20% from what I've read). Progesterone should decrease risk by 44-50% in women with a short cervix and no history of preterm birth.


----------



## Becka79

Hi Summer, thanks for the info. I have been reading about it a bit more and have learned that preterm labour is a risk not a given so that makes me feel a bit better.
Ill talk to my doc but I guess I need to trust his judgement as well. I hope ive got nothing to worry about
Xxx


----------



## summer2011

Your cervix is still considered normal according to my mfm dr. She's looking for anything less than 2.5, so maybe that's why your doc is not concerned.


----------



## Becka79

Thanks Summer, yeh i just thought that he might want to check it a bit sooner than 25 weeks but maybe he has seen this type of thing many times before
Xx


----------



## mummy3

I'm 20+3 now, my cervix was down to 2.2cm on Saturday when I was in hospital for preterm labour. That said even prior to this, my cervix has been shortish from 16 weeks, averages 3cm at most and I had been told to take it easy and get cervical length checks weekly. 

This time it took terbutaline to stop the contractions and I'm now home on strict bedrest. I cant have a cerclage.

Short cervix itself doesn't always mean preemie, its taken as a bigger picture with a few other factors. Your past history, so surgeries, prior preemies (I have 5) and any other health conditions.

I'm on the P17 shots and for me they don't seem to be doing much but perinatology say they work really well.

I'd be expecting every couple weeks for a cervical length scan for 2.7cm:hugs:


----------



## summer2011

I was just under 2.5 cm and my doc said I was borderline short. So she's doing weekly checks at the moment and vag progesterone with a note to be off work and orders to rest (not bedrest yet). My next check is tomorrow, will have been a week since my last check and so nervous to see how things are going :s


----------



## mummy3

Good luck tomorrow summer! I'm Wednesday and nervous too!:hugs:

Def take that rest seriously, for me at least, I've found it makes a huge difference in outcome. Hopefully you can stay on modified rest/ take it easy for as long as possible. Full bedrest is not fun (well after the first few days lol) but if needed then its worth every second. I truly believe it was full bedrest that got my last child to 30 weeks before pprom, I have a genetic condition leading to this but on top had a massive sch and at 26 weeks a partial abruption. I 100% put getting further down to bedrest. 

Why is everyone on vag progesterone and not the shots? Is it a UK thing? Do they work any different?


----------



## summer2011

Just finished my mfm ultrasound and my cervix is now measuring normal! YAY! Shortest she measured was 3.5 and longest was 4.1. So either the progesterone, the rest at home or both must be doing it's job. Along with all the prayers :) So so relieved, at least for now.


----------



## summer2011

I'm not sure the difference in vag vs inj progesterone. My dr was big on the vag sups but I've read lots of stories where people were recommended the inj as well.


----------



## RaspberryK

I have absolutely no idea re shots via pessaries. 
Summer I'm glad things are looking better for you.
Xx


----------



## barbikins

summer, that's great news! 
I'm on progesterone suppositories and have been almost my entire pregnancy.
I am also on modified bedrest...two weeks now. Hoping to hang in there to 37 weeks.


----------



## Becka79

Thats great Summer! Is this your first pregnancy? Xxx


----------



## summer2011

Yes this is my first, first time ivf. At least first viable pregnancy, had an ectopic over a year ago. We tried for about 4-5 years for this little one.


----------



## summer2011

How is everyone? 
Had my 19 week check today and still measuring 3.5-over 4 :happydance:


----------



## Becka79

Hey, I wasn't meant to see my doc until 4 Dec but I had a few persistent aches and pains and a bit of pressure over the weekend so I made an appointment with him and saw him today (22w2d).

My cervix at 20w2d was 2.7 and it's now 2.4. He looked for a while and still said he's not concerned cos he can't see any funnelling. He has referred me for a vaginal ultrasound which I'll have next week to have a more detailed look. Im reassured by the fact that he saw no funnelling but yeh it's a bit worrying that it's gotten shorter. Hoping for the best! Baby looked great today too :)

Summer, this is my first ever preg, we did IVF too! :) good news about your cervix length! :)


----------



## mommakiss

Hey Becka...I was just reading over your posts and honestly your CL measurements aren't bad! I'm just over 29 weeks now; however, 

@ 19 weeks: measure 2.1 with funneling and dilation. I was progesterone suppositories. Stayed working... but taking it easy. I go for scans every 10 days and measure between 1.2 and 1.9 but CLOSED! 

I just count down days and look forward to every week I can mark off the calender. 

A great website for info is keepemcookin.com maybe google it for the spelling but it totally made me feel better about what to expect :)


----------



## summer2011

Beck a you're getting close to 24 weeks! That's a big milestone right there! If I can make 34 weeks, although not ideal, I'd be happy with that. 

Congrats on 29 weeks mommakiss! You're babe has a great chance now which should be a big relief. 

Still on reduced activity here (although I did get out to a couple shops for a short time this weekend to pick out nursery furniture), and will be on prog till 36 weeks. Doing anything I can can to keep this babe baking as long as possible.


----------



## barbikins

I was wondering about the progesterone...I couldn't remember if I'd be reducing dosage at 35 weeks or 36 weeks....but makes sense if I'm off it completely by 36 weeks. Are you on 200mg/day?

Way to go ladies! It's not easy...every day feels like 48 hours. I'm still having a really hard time. I don't sleep well at all because of my anxieties. I have some good and some bad days too. I'll be 34 weeks this Friday...I can't believe it! I was in hospital at 29 weeks and panicking, not believing I'd be coming home.


----------



## summer2011

Yes I'm on 200 mg per day. My ultrasound today measured 3-3.5. Not sure whether to be ok with this or worried it's shorter than last week. Ahhh!!! Another check next week. Gonna lay around more and see if that helps.


----------



## summer2011

Congrats on almost 34 weeks barbi! That's awesome. Hate to wish time away but can't wait till I'm at a safer gestation!


----------



## Becka79

Thanks Mommakiss & Summer :)

Ill def check out the keepemcooking website.

Mommakiss thats great that your cervix is closed and you're having regular checks, 29 weeks is great :)

All the best for your next check Summer, 3-3.5 at 20 weeks seems good! :)


----------



## summer2011

Did any of your doctors mention how long they'd monitor you? Do they continue on after 23 weeks? From all the reading I've done short cervix length is only predictive of preterm labour if <2.5 before or at 23 weeks. Not sure what that means if you've been found borderline or if measurements increase??


----------



## mommakiss

My doctors monitor me every 7-10 days; however, my numbers are below normal. If my numbers were above 2.5 they would have extended my appointments to every 2-3 weeks since 2.5 they consider "normal".


----------



## summer2011

Yeah. I've been above 3 for the past 3 weeks. Not sure if that reduces my risk at all...
Like, if you get one measurement below 2.5 does that solidify you as high risk regardless? Maybe I'm asking a question no one knows the answer to. Lol. Just curious. My doc is still seeing me weekly. Another appt tomorrow.... Hoping for a good report. *fingers and legs crossed*


----------



## summer2011

3.5-3.7 cm today. Holding steady for now!! On to week 22!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## barbikins

Thanks Summer! I've been on pins and needles to get to this point.
They stop measuring cervical length here at 29 weeks because it's inconclusive after that point. The cervix starts to go through changes, naturally. Eventually they should stop measuring. It didn't sit well with me at all. I was so nervous about it and felt like I was just being hung out to dry on my own. But I couldn't force them to do it. So, I just sucked it up & hoped for the best.

Do you ladies have issues with Constipation with the Progesterone? I've had horrible constipation because of it. I've reduced my P from 200mg to 100mg per day and thinking I would just stop now. My OB said last week I could stop. And the constipation is BAD.


----------



## summer2011

I haven't had any constipation problems. But I am wondering if it's causing me bladder inflammation as it feels like I have a uti, waiting for my urine results to come back now blah :(

If your doc is ok with you stopping the prog I'd say you're good to go.


----------



## Becka79

So i had a vaginal ultrasound earlier this week and my cervix was found to be around 3.8 with no funnelling. So relieved. Crazy that my doc was seeing it as 2.4 with abdominal ultrasound, I didnt realise it could skew it that much!


----------



## Radiance

From what my specialists have told me 2.5cm is the "cut off" when they normally start doing emergency procedures. Then again, that was to me and I have a very long history of pprom, preterm labor, and losses. 2.7cm is on the short side and sounds like your doctor is doing the right thing!!


----------



## 40isnotold

I'm 21+2 weeks pregnant with twins (and 40), so I'm already high risk and see a perinatologist. She would have been happy to see me at 25 mm last week but I only measured 8 mm. I had to go to the hospital immediately for a cerclage. I didn't have funneling before the surgery but I did on Monday, when I went to see my regular ob/gyn, who ordered full bed rest (up only for bathroom, shower, to go downstairs once a day to lay on couch, no sitting and to drive to dr appts only). She told me to ask my perinatologist at my appt tomorrow about progesterone but there isn't much data to suggest it helps women with twins. I'm doubtful I will see a whole lot of change in my cervix length or funneling, but who knows. While I doubt I'll ever get off bed rest completely, it would be nice to have modified bed rest. My goals are to 1) make it to 24 weeks so my babies can get steroids to help their lungs, then 2) make it to 28 weeks for a better chance of survival. Yes, bed rest is horrible, but I am more than happy to do it to help my babies make it. At 40, with several attempts at IUI, I don't have a lot of time to try again and be successful.


----------

